# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.4 f71fa43 (2/9/219)



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

A 2017 vin owner has posted this on M3 grp on Facebook. This update has blind spot warning chime. Teslafi is not showing anything


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice! I also like the location-based autofold mirrors. I have to do this manually now when I pull into my snug garage, so having them do this automatically would be a welcome feature.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> This update has blind spot warning chime. Teslafi is not showing anything


Are you early access?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Are you early access?


Oh no this was posted by a 2017 vin owner in M3 grp on Facebook. I will update the desc


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Teslafi showing a whopping 25 people on it so far. 

Good upgrades, though. Looking forward to these and sentry mode.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> Teslafi showing a whopping 25 people on it so far.
> 
> Good upgrades, though.  Looking forward to these and sentry mode.


Still don't see it in Teslafi. Looks like this is rolling out only to beta testers. I might be totally wrong about this.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Still don't see it in Teslafi. Looks like this is rolling out only to beta testers. I might be totally wrong about this.


ETA: there now is the Model 3 in Nevada with it installed (per Teslafi)


----------



## chaunceyg1 (Jul 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> It's only S/X right now, no 3s


Just got an email from TeslaFi that it has been installed on our Nevada Model 3.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

chaunceyg1 said:


> Just got an email from TeslaFi that it has been installed on our Nevada Model 3.


Nice now showing on Teslafi for model 3


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Finally got the email from Teslafi as well. I searched @Troy 's spreadsheet and there isn't anyone in NV that ever reported having a VIN in the 85,XXX range. They like to be hidden or they are an employee that shouldn't be running Teslafi. Maybe he doesn't get beta software, but gets the initial push beyond the internal testing groups. This VIN is interesting.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Guessing the sentry update will come soon as well as elon said it will roll out in a week. So excited for these updates and the sentry mode.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> Guessing the sentry update will come soon as well as elon said it will roll out in a week. So excited for these updates and the sentry mode.


Don't forget "Dog Mode" too!


----------



## Dr. Prunesquallor (Dec 11, 2018)

Excellent updates! Hope it doesn’t break anything important...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Guessing the sentry update will come soon as well as elon said it will roll out in a week. So excited for these updates and the sentry mode.


It will roll out in an _Elon_ week...so maybe May.



GDN said:


> Finally got the email from Teslafi as well. I searched @Troy 's spreadsheet and there isn't anyone in NV that ever reported having a VIN in the 85,XXX range. They like to be hidden or they are an employee that shouldn't be running Teslafi. Maybe he doesn't get beta software, but gets the initial push beyond the internal testing groups. This VIN is interesting.


This car has almost always been the first to get updates, for almost the past year. Sometimes it is a few days ahead, sometimes more than a week.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

Hopefully the flickering headlights is fixed on this update.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

JWardell said:


> It will roll out in an _Elon_ week...so maybe May


I truly hope that is not the case


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Are you early access?


i'm early access and i never get these small update/bug fix releases early. i'm not sure how it works anymore really, clearly there are some that get them first. maybe we'll only get really big updates that need alot of testing first. at least that how it is for me and i was added in the group testing nav on autopilot.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

tipton said:


> i'm early access and i never get these small update/bug fix releases early. i'm not sure how it works anymore really, clearly there are some that get them first. maybe we'll only get really big updates that need alot of testing first. at least that how it is for me and i was added in the group testing nav on autopilot.


How did you get added in the group testing for nav on autopilot?


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> How did you get added in the group testing for nav on autopilot?


no way to do it yourself (aside from unlocking it via referrals RIP referral program), it was all randomly done by Tesla it seems and you were asked to join via email. didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to be added as many attested to on here.


----------



## TheMagician (Oct 15, 2018)

Wonder what this means for those of us with the “black screen” problem. Several SC’s have been saying that the 2018.52 release would address this issue.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh I want this. I tweeted Elon about this last June. Can’t wait to stop having to open vehicle settings and folding mirrors every time I enter the garage. Thanks!


----------



## EarlyBuyer (Apr 9, 2017)

Awesome, really looking forward to the blind spot warning chime!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

tipton said:


> no way to do it yourself (aside from unlocking it via referrals RIP referral program), it was all randomly done by Tesla it seems and you were asked to join via email. didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to be added as many attested to on here.


Right, I am in the early access program as well (and thus not on Teslafi), but so far have not received anything under that program and get updates like everyone else, sometimes fairly early among members, sometimes fairly late -- no distinguishing feature.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> Still don't see it in Teslafi. Looks like this is rolling out only to beta testers. I might be totally wrong about this.


Teslafi has about 1700 Model 3s on it -- around 1% of the Model 3 fleet; so there could be quite a number of owners with this firmware already, yet nothing showing on Teslafi. Until there are 50-100 Teslafi listings (corresponding to 5,000-10,000 cars) for a firmware for Model 3, very little can be concluded.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I realize this is in early access only, but I keep waking my car to connect with WiFi anyway


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

Don't you guys use your mirrors up to a certain point to back in, or is this more for pulling in straight where you don't need the mirrors? I would think the location would not be super accurate if you depend on your mirrors up until a certain point. I have to back at a slight angle then swing my wheel back to get around folding my mirrors when I back into my garage, but I don't want the mirrors folded until I'm right up on the door of my garage.

What I would personally prefer over this is to not fold out the mirrors until you put it in drive. I hate that they keep folding out and in and back out again when I'm going around the car, unplugging it, putting my kids in the backseat, etc.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Shygar said:


> Don't you guys use your mirrors up to a certain point to back in, or is this more for pulling in straight where you don't need the mirrors? I would think the location would not be super accurate if you depend on your mirrors up until a certain point. I have to back at a slight angle then swing my wheel back to get around folding my mirrors when I back into my garage, but I don't want the mirrors folded until I'm right up on the door of my garage.
> 
> What I would personally prefer over this is to not fold out the mirrors until you put it in drive. I hate that they keep folding out and in and back out again when I'm going around the car, unplugging it, putting my kids in the backseat, etc.


I would imagine they are going to use the same geoloc that is used for homelink setup. That would work fine for me. Pulling up to the house, auto fold mirrors. Pulling away from the house, auto deploy. Sort of like an imperial leader tie fighter, wings fold up on approach to landing, deploy just after rise and take off, for full deployment and entry into upper atmosphere.

same thing really. ;-)


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> I would imagine they are going to use the same geoloc that is used for homelink setup. That would work fine for me. Pulling up to the house, auto fold mirrors. Pulling away from the house, auto deploy. Sort of like an imperial leader tie fighter, wings fold up on approach to landing, deploy just after rise and take off, for full deployment and entry into upper atmosphere.
> 
> same thing really. ;-)


I guess a tie fighter can't use GPS since it's flying up


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Shygar said:


> Don't you guys use your mirrors up to a certain point to back in, or is this more for pulling in straight where you don't need the mirrors? I would think the location would not be super accurate if you depend on your mirrors up until a certain point. I have to back at a slight angle then swing my wheel back to get around folding my mirrors when I back into my garage, but I don't want the mirrors folded until I'm right up on the door of my garage.
> 
> What I would personally prefer over this is to not fold out the mirrors until you put it in drive. I hate that they keep folding out and in and back out again when I'm going around the car, unplugging it, putting my kids in the backseat, etc.


This is a real concern. I worry about the extra wear on the mirror folding motors. This is likely a long term car for me. I was hoping to get at least 10 years out of it. They definitely fold in and out way too much for no good reason.


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

Achooo said:


> This is a real concern. I worry about the extra wear on the mirror folding motors. This is likely a long term car for me. I was hoping to get at least 10 years out of it. They definitely fold in and out way too much for no good reason.


Yep exactly, or they fail in the next 3 years so it's under warranty


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Achooo said:


> This is a real concern. I worry about the extra wear on the mirror folding motors. This is likely a long term car for me. I was hoping to get at least 10 years out of it. They definitely fold in and out way too much for no good reason.


ahhhh just a simple motor, it should be fine. No different than the tilt down mirrors, your easy entry seat or steering column.

Only 1 Model 3 so far on 2019.4 via TeslaFi and I'm sure that's and employee or Early Access who is breaking their NDA... good for them!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Only 1 Model 3 so far on 2019.4 via TeslaFi and I'm sure that's and employee or Early Access who is breaking their NDA... good for them!


Hopefully the version we all get this week will include Sentry and Dog mode.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Shygar said:


> Don't you guys use your mirrors up to a certain point to back in, or is this more for pulling in straight where you don't need the mirrors? I would think the location would not be super accurate if you depend on your mirrors up until a certain point. I have to back at a slight angle then swing my wheel back to get around folding my mirrors when I back into my garage, but I don't want the mirrors folded until I'm right up on the door of my garage.
> 
> What I would personally prefer over this is to not fold out the mirrors until you put it in drive. I hate that they keep folding out and in and back out again when I'm going around the car, unplugging it, putting my kids in the backseat, etc.


I can see this being an issue if you use them to back in. I have a single car garage that I back the car into so that I can be close on the passenger side of the car but still get out (the door to the house is on the right as you pull in so I can't pull head on close or I'd block it. There I definitely use the mirrors since that car has no backup camera (but does have sensors).

On the Tesla, I definitely like this as I always fold the mirrors before pulling into the garage. Our two car garage is quite narrow when it actually has two cars in it.



tivoboy said:


> I would imagine they are going to use the same geoloc that is used for homelink setup. That would work fine for me. Pulling up to the house, auto fold mirrors. Pulling away from the house, auto deploy. Sort of like an imperial leader tie fighter, wings fold up on approach to landing, deploy just after rise and take off, for full deployment and entry into upper atmosphere.
> 
> same thing really. ;-)


I really hope so. It would be perfect to fold the mirrors when it sends the "open" command and unfold when it sends the "close" command. The way I have my GPS "here" point set, I'm already done backing up by the time it sends the "close door" command.



Achooo said:


> This is a real concern. I worry about the extra wear on the mirror folding motors. This is likely a long term car for me. I was hoping to get at least 10 years out of it. They definitely fold in and out way too much for no good reason.


Tons of cars have folding mirrors, and many of them have settings to fold on lock, unfold on unlock, just like the Tesla. And in all my years on the forums, it doesn't seem to be a big mechanical issue.

But from my understanding, this would be a user selected setting, just like the folding setting is now. So you have your choice. I'm not sure what your "folding for no good reason" comment is referring to, as I like having my mirrors folded when parked.


----------



## Shygar (Sep 14, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> I can see this being an issue if you use them to back in. I have a single car garage that I back the car into so that I can be close on the passenger side of the car but still get out (the door to the house is on the right as you pull in so I can't pull head on close or I'd block it. There I definitely use the mirrors since that car has no backup camera (but does have sensors).
> 
> On the Tesla, I definitely like this as I always fold the mirrors before pulling into the garage. Our two car garage is quite narrow when it actually has two cars in it.
> 
> ...


It's not the folded when parked being a concern. It's the unfolding when you unlock. Because we use our phones as a key, if you have a case or otherwise have something limiting the range, it might not detect you until you are right up on the car. So for me, if I go into my garage, walk around the car then unplug it, it unfolds the mirrors. When I go to hang up my cable on the wall connector, it locks the car again (folds mirrors). Then I unlock the car again and it unfolds. So that's 3 folding actions when it should only be one. And if I put one kid on the other side, it will fold again, then I unlock to put him in, it unfolds, then I walk around the car to go in the drivers seat, it folds, then unfolds. So that's 6 folds/unfolds when it should have only been one. Plus, why do I ever need the mirror if I'm not driving it? If I'm in a parallel space looking for oncoming traffic, I will be in drive waiting to get out. So I want the option to only unfold when it goes into drive (and still fold when parked and locked).


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Shygar said:


> It's not the folded when parked being a concern. It's the unfolding when you unlock. Because we use our phones as a key, if you have a case or otherwise have something limiting the range, it might not detect you until you are right up on the car. So for me, if I go into my garage, walk around the car then unplug it, it unfolds the mirrors. When I go to hang up my cable on the wall connector, it locks the car again (folds mirrors). Then I unlock the car again and it unfolds. So that's 3 folding actions when it should only be one. And if I put one kid on the other side, it will fold again, then I unlock to put him in, it unfolds, then I walk around the car to go in the drivers seat, it folds, then unfolds. So that's 6 folds/unfolds when it should have only been one. Plus, why do I ever need the mirror if I'm not driving it? If I'm in a parallel space looking for oncoming traffic, I will be in drive waiting to get out. So I want the option to only unfold when it goes into drive (and still fold when parked and locked).


This is exactly my situation! Well said!


----------



## Trevlan (Aug 23, 2018)

Everyone does know you can turn this off Right?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I am glad that we have a large garage and have no need to fold the mirrors while the car is in motion, though I appreciate that they fold once the car locks. So the feature that seems to be getting the bulk of the buzz is not one that we need.

However, I am very glad about the blind spot monitoring chime. I have my mirrors adjusted properly and always do (and will continue to do) shoulder checks as well, but this is just one additional layer of safety for which I will be grateful.


----------



## DR61 (Apr 10, 2016)

Shygar said:


> So that's 6 folds/unfolds when it should have only been one.


We avoid this by not locking in our home garage. We set up a profile for 'home' with auto locking turned off, seat moved back, and climate off. We select it when we park in the garage, and when we take the car out the driver selects his or her personal profile.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Shygar said:


> It's not the folded when parked being a concern. It's the unfolding when you unlock. Because we use our phones as a key, if you have a case or otherwise have something limiting the range, it might not detect you until you are right up on the car. So for me, if I go into my garage, walk around the car then unplug it, it unfolds the mirrors. When I go to hang up my cable on the wall connector, it locks the car again (folds mirrors). Then I unlock the car again and it unfolds. So that's 3 folding actions when it should only be one. And if I put one kid on the other side, it will fold again, then I unlock to put him in, it unfolds, then I walk around the car to go in the drivers seat, it folds, then unfolds. So that's 6 folds/unfolds when it should have only been one. Plus, why do I ever need the mirror if I'm not driving it? If I'm in a parallel space looking for oncoming traffic, I will be in drive waiting to get out. So I want the option to only unfold when it goes into drive (and still fold when parked and locked).


Man your phone's BT signal is really weak. One is not nearly this crazy with the lock / unlock.

If you're doing all that and intend to get on and drive away, simply open the door. The mirrors will stay open while you hang the cable and put your son in. Also, if you are parallel parked, just don't select this option. It's really not for that use case.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Sure is a lot of posts in this thread considering exactly zero M3 owners who voted on the poll have 2019.4. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Sure is a lot of posts in this thread considering exactly zero M3 owners who voted on the poll have 2019.4. 🤷🏻‍♂️


Ya'll got some of that 2019.4 for me...... PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I realize this is in early access only, but I keep waking my car to connect with WiFi anyway


I too am hoping we're getting it sooner rather than later, because 50.6 completely broke wifi connectivity for my car. It connects easily to my home wifi, as it always did, but then loses connection within seconds, although it thinks it is still connected (and thus neither tries again to connect, nor switches to LTE). So I've had to turn off wifi completely, to force it on LTE, as otherwise I would not even be able to get updates... I never had this problem with any of the previous firmwares since the first wifi-enabled firmware -- it's annoying.
I am also looking forward to blind spot detection and any other enhancements, of course, but fixing wifi is right now the most important.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

DR61 said:


> We avoid this by not locking in our home garage. We set up a profile for 'home' with auto locking turned off, seat moved back, and climate off. We select it when we park in the garage, and when we take the car out the driver selects his or her personal profile.


If Tesla has figured out the mirrors, I really wish Tesla would figure out how to let me automatically turn "walk away lock" "off" when entering my garage and restart it when I leave the garage......via when Homelink triggers the doors.

And instead of me posting my "Walk away lock is OFF" sign onto my dashboard everytime I do this, simply have the lock icon "yellow" versus white when walk away lock is off.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Mike said:


> If Tesla has figured out the mirrors, I really wish Tesla would figure out how to let me automatically turn "walk away lock" "off" when entering my garage and restart it when I leave the garage......via when Homelink triggers the doors.
> 
> And instead of me posting my "Walk away lock is OFF" sign onto my dashboard everytime I do this, simply have the lock icon "yellow" versus white when walk away lock is off.


The lock could even be red and ding when you open the door to get out. it's a really good idea.... I currently use a "home" profile that is not "drive-able" so that I have to switch into a profile that has 'walk away on' in order to drive.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

foo said:


> The lock could even be red and ding when you open the door to get out. it's a really good idea.... I currently use a "home" profile that is not "drive-able" so that I have to switch into a profile that has 'walk away on' in order to drive.


I would be reluctant to do it in red because that means something more than caution, but the chime when you open the door would be another great caution for the driver that something is not in its normal, automatic state.


----------



## Pdadddy (Dec 27, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Sure is a lot of posts in this thread considering exactly zero M3 owners who voted on the poll have 2019.4. 🤷🏻‍♂️


We're in preconditioning mode


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

Just curious...but how do we active the new auto mirror fold? I assumed when my garage door automatically opened via my car, that the mirrors would fold.

Nothing happens, and there are no options that I can see to activate...

MIke


----------



## markrodg (Apr 9, 2016)

harrison987 said:


> Just curious...but how do we active the new auto mirror fold? I assumed when my garage door automatically opened via my car, that the mirrors would fold.
> 
> Nothing happens, and there are no options that I can see to activate...
> 
> MIke


The instructions for how to enable the auto-fold by location are in the release notes. Tap the Tesla T icon at the top of the screen and then tap the "release notes".


----------



## kdcook (Jan 19, 2018)

I tried out the Homelink - mirror fold option but I decided I did not like it because the mirrors don't unfold until I am out of the driveway and down the street, not ideal for backing out. So, I went back into Homelink and unselected that option. Problem is mirror continue to fold every time I get home even though that option is no longer selected. Reboot did not change fix it.


----------

